# prolly a newb question... exhaust help



## GTO21 (Dec 29, 2006)

just bought my 04's GTO for my 21st B-day arty: and i was wondering if a straight 2.5 or 3 inch exhaust would be a good idea. Better yet is that a good 1st mod?
Also why does my 1st to 4th gear light come on and what does it mean?
Is there a upgrade path that i should follow?
what is a good tunning device?(located in GA)


----------



## GTO21 (Dec 29, 2006)

one more question do you guy drive with traction on or off? do you race with traction on or off?


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

welcome. :seeya: most guys go with a cai/exhuast mod first with a tune.
1-4 skip shift is designed to save fuel (?!) you can eliminate it with a plug in fix or some tuners do it. t/c will cut power when wheel slippage is detected.
do a thread search on exhaust you will find much valuable advice and opinions.


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

diablosport/predator
slp/diablosport plug in tuners seem to be popular


----------



## GTO21 (Dec 29, 2006)

so the predator is prolly the 1st thing is should get?
Also just help me out a little by letting me know if the straigh pipe is a good idea or not


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Straight pipes are OK -- but you'll get some popping and it's loud as hell under heavy throttle. That said, it really sounds cool at idle and isn't bad at all under most circumstances.

Look at it this way, you can try it for something like $100 installed -- and if you don't like, get rid of it.


----------



## GTO21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah i heared it but what about the HP should i expect and increase. I would do either a 2.5 or 3 str8 no resenator or cat and i don't know if i would leave the muffler. Probably leave the muffler, should i do 2.5 or 3 and what kind of hp gain/loss should i expect.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Best bet for now if thats the only mods you will be doing for awhile.......get a set of long tube headers, a cai and a Predator tuner. The tuner will have a performance tune you can install and will also eliminate the skip shift. It should net you about 25hp. Just adding a cat back will gain very little hp if any.


----------



## GTO21 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah i know the catback don't do much, but my question is. If i had installed a straight pipe and just run it without cat and without resenator would that help?


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

GTO21 said:


> Yeah i know the catback don't do much, but my question is. If i had installed a straight pipe and just run it without cat and without resenator would that help?


Don't know how much it would help, but it would be loud at cruise speeds and attract the attention of local law enforcement, even when you're moderately getting into it.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

fattirewilly said:


> Don't know how much it would help, but it would be loud at cruise speeds and attract the attention of local law enforcement, even when you're moderately getting into it.


:agree


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

depending on where you are running without cats is not legal in a lot of states


----------



## gizmo7992 (Mar 20, 2007)

The 1st to 4th light you are seeing comes on when you are in first gear, traveling 15-19mph, the engine temperature is at least 169 degrees F and you are using less than or equal to 21% of the throttle


----------

